# University application and visas?



## katied (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi 

We are intending to migrate to Australia from the UK within the next 2 years. My mom would by applying through a skilled visa and by the time we would arrive I would be over 18. Will it effect my university application by travelling under this visa? Also, does anyone have any recommendations on things I would need to remember to do when applying for a university place from the UK? 

Thank you, Katie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Katie and Australian Universities make offers to students on what their final high school year grades are, there also being some mandatory subjects for different courses I imagine too.

I was looking for a relevant site that may explain the scoring system, a couple of government sites not opening for me, but meanwhile you may be able to make contact via Australian Universities as though for Australian students, offers are made based on scores and if your mum has a PR visa you'll be eligible as an Australian student, not having a score from here will mean your application will be handled differently and there may be something like an overseas education assessment system.
There certainly willbe for foreign students as many come to Australia each year, but that's a little different.

I'd suggest that you also tell Mum to keep up with latest Aust. gov. immigration developments too for theglobal economic situation is seeing some tightening of applications processing, there being a prioritisation approach - On the Visas and Immigration section of the forum, if she has a look at the second sticky thread at top, she'll find some relevant announcements made and FAQ re the priority system, the numbers being effectively reduced and unless a person does something to position themselves at a higher priority, eg., get a state nomination and go for a 176 visa, it could take a whilke to get an application processed, much longer than what is stated as normal.

And with economies worsening, unemployment growing, they'll no doubt tighten the screws a bit more.

The two government sites you could try [my browser may be playing up] are
http://www.australiaforum.com/education/www.studyinaustralia.gov.au and http://www.australiaforum.com/education/www.goingtouni.gov.au

University Courses Entry Assessment - Google Search will show you many links to different Universities and TAFE colleges and you may be able to pick up something on entry scores at some sites.

The other thing you and Mum need to be aware of too is that if for some reason she delays making an application until you have already turned 18, if you have a look at secondary applicants [which you will be] under eligibility for a 175 or 176 and follow link you will see that if a child is over 18, there has to be whole or partial dependency.

Hope it goes well for the family.

*EDIT* The site [this one] had a recent upgrade and on a laptop I'm currently using I notice links are not showing up too clearly -you need to scroll over with cursor to see them - for instance "Australian Universities" in second para is a site link.


----------

